# DND asks soldiers to share stories of mental health issues, care in videos



## Vanguard48 (23 Jan 2014)

Link: http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/dnd-asks-soldiers-to-share-stories-of-mental-health-issues-care-in-videos-1.1652275



> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Thursday, January 23, 2014 10:15AM EST
> Last Updated Thursday, January 23, 2014 12:58PM EST
> 
> ...




Could this just be another PR stunt by the DND? So far does it seem like just another crowd pleaser to the public? You decide.

Please read and comment if you wish to do so. Also check out the viewers comments hosted on the provided CTV article. Public reaction at the moment is seemingly negative.

Maybe DND finally took their heads from out of their a**es.


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jan 2014)

Maybe to make a "feel good" video clip to be released to the media.?  "see...we're doing good"


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2014)

Vanguard said:
			
		

> Please read and comment if you wish to do so. Also check out the viewers comments hosted on the provided CTV article. Public reaction at the moment is seemingly negative.


In case you hadn't already learned, a lot of online commentary linked to stories about the military don't leave a lot of people with a lot of faith in how much the public "gets" the CF.  That said, a number are asking about whether, in a time when money is reportedly pretty tight, there is time/energy to spend on such video outreach.



			
				Vanguard said:
			
		

> Maybe DND finally took their heads from out of their a**es.


Maybe.


			
				krustyrl said:
			
		

> Maybe to make a "feel good" video clip to be released to the media?  *"see...we're doing good"*


Maybe.  

In some government systems, realizing there's a problem often leads to action (to allow people - often elected ones - to say "see, we did something"), but sometimes without asking the question "did this solve the problem?"

Like the OP said, you decide.  Time will tell.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jan 2014)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Maybe to make a "feel good" video clip to be released to the media.?  "see...we're doing good"



Your cynicism is showing itself. I would like to think that if soldiers come forward and share their stories, those that need the help will step forward as well.

Let's not be to judgemental about this.


----------



## Haggis (23 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I would like to think that if soldiers come forward and share their stories, those that need the help will step forward as well.
> 
> Let's not be to judgemental about this.



I think you're spot on, Jim.  The intent, as I see it, is to have members volunatarily share their mental health treatment success stories to encourage others who may be reluctant to seek treatment to come forward.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2014)

I look at it as a means to combat the rumour mill that has been broadcast in the MSM; mostly all bad press.  Time to start showing the facts.  Not everything will be rosy, but at least it will demonstrate to the MSM and Public that there are steps being taken.


----------



## Pieman (23 Jan 2014)

To an extent, I like the idea. There are a lot of positive things going on that tend to get overshadowed by the negative. 

Going on camera while still serving to talk about this is not an easy thing for a soldier to do at all. I can't say I would out of fear of a loss of privacy and the consequences of dealing with people in the regiment who may or may not support you.


----------



## Strike (23 Jan 2014)

Pieman said:
			
		

> To an extent, I like the idea. There are a lot of positive things going on that tend to get overshadowed by the negative.
> 
> Going on camera while still serving to talk about this is not an easy thing for a soldier to do at all. I can't say I would out of fear of a loss of privacy and the consequences of dealing with people in the regiment who may or may not support you.



But then you might get that one guy who comes up to you and wants to talk because maybe he's going through the same thing.  Fuck what the rest of the guys think.  It's that one guy that you might be able to help because of what you went through that you'd be doing this for.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jan 2014)

When you have a mental health issue and admit it, you find out very quickly who your "brothers" are. 

You would be surprised to find out who they are and they are from the least expected places.


----------



## Vanguard48 (24 Jan 2014)

The following link is provided by CTV Canada AM programming. I'm glad to see Chris Dupee the founder of Military Minds talking with them again and spreading the word.

For those who don't know Military Minds is, it is an association that targets to outreach current and previous military members that are dealing with PTSD and reaching out to them in their need. Their mission is to "Break the Silence" surrounding PTSD experiences and opening up the problem facing them.

Video Link: http://canadaam.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=281185


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2014)

We should bitch and complain that the CF isn't doing anything about soldiers with mental illness then criticize them when they try something.

That or "give vets more money".


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> We should ***** and complain that the CF isn't doing anything about soldiers with mental illness then criticize them when they try something.
> 
> That or "give vets more money".



So true. I hear a lot of b$$$$ing and moaning, but if it's more cash it seems to be good.


----------



## McG (25 Jan 2014)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/health/seeks+volunteers+mental+health+success+story+videos/9427882/story.html

It seems DND is trying to do what the talking experts have called it to do - that would be to improve the culture so that members in need of help will seek out the help.


----------



## McG (11 Apr 2014)

... and I think the video (at least the first one) is a good start toward that objective of improving the culture so that members in need of help will seek out the help.  Getting Rick Mercer to to the opening was probably a smart move too.  The video can be found at the link on the bottom.


> *‘More than 200′ military members share stories of mental illness: DND*
> Global News
> Irene Ogrodnik
> 10 April 2014
> ...


 http://globalnews.ca/news/1262372/dnd-says-more-than-200-soldiers-volunteered-to-share-stories-of-mental-illness-treatment/


----------

